# duck hunting at rush run



## trailbreaker

has anyone hunt there... do you have to enter into a lottery


----------



## firstflight111

sorry i dont know ..


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Never heard of the place....what part of the state?


----------



## trailbreaker

near middletown


----------

